
Convoluted TOS and "Open" APIs Will Be the Death of Us - jdrock
http://www.readwriteweb.com/hack/2011/07/convoluted-tos-and-open-apis-w.php#.TjRKUomqNOc.hackernews
======
SoftwareMaven
No matter how good my idea might be, I won't build on somebody else's platform
(for more than a hobby project) until I'm treated as a partner. The cost of
developing something and the risk of having access turned off with no legal
recourse is too great.

It surprises me that investors would be willing to sink money into companies
that are on such precarious footing.

~~~
vyrotek
Agreed. The obvious exception are the APIs that you pay for such as payment
gateways and other things you don't want to reinvent.

The APIs with problems tend to be those 'free' ones (usually social related)
which are just granting access to their data and really just provide ways to
create neat mashups.

Cheers from another hacker in Utah :)

------
grogs
Being able to pay instead of getting cut off would be a better than the
current situation. Lots of devs are (and the ones that aren't should be)
unwilling to build upon an API they don't control, or have an promises for.

Hopefully the prices will be reasonable - what ever reasonable is.

